# "Tropica Plant Nutrition+ Liquid" - new Tropica products availability?



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Aquacare Plant Nutrition+ Liquid
Aquacare Plant Substrate

Are these actually available and for sale anywhere?

The Liquid is _Tropica Master Grow_, rebranded to _Aquacare Plant Nutrition_. There's now two kinds... _Plant Nutrition_, which used to be _Tropica Master Grow_, and _Plant Nutrition+_, which is Tropica Master Grow with nitrogen and phosphorous added.

So far, I have found one, and only one online vendor for _Plant Nutrition+ Liquid_, and they are non English, non-USA: http://www.tropefisk.no/shop/Shop-SEO.asp?PM=1-PID-285127

Tropica also has a substrate now, called _Aquacare Plant Substrate_. Again, not available anywhere except for tropefisk.no.

The other _Aquacare Plant Nutrition_ products seem to be readily available from Big Al's.

Anyone know more about what's going on with Tropica and this new line, and why half of its rollout seems to have fallen flat?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Laith mentioned they changed their marketing manager and he wants a bigger piece of the pie in the aquatic plant market.

However I believe it's a positive move, especially with the Plant Nutrition+. That should be perfect for those of us who have low tech tanks and worry about macro deficiencies or it's perfect for all-in-one dosing. I wonder if it's in the ratio of 10:1 and if they list all the percentages on the bottle. How did they overcome the PO4-Fe oxidation?

Maybe someone in Europe can confirm.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

It is overcome by having seperate parts of the bottle for dosing. 2 caps, 2 chambers to prevent the phosphate and iron from oxidizing.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

My question, however, is why isn't the Aquacare Plant Nutrition+ Liquid and Aquacare Plant Substrate not available for sale anywhere (other than a single vendor in Norway)? Doesn't seem like a very good way to get a "bigger piece of the pie" to me!


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

The other thing I notice is the absence of large quantities. I liked TMG because it was inexpensive to buy in the large 5 liter bottle. At those prices listed on BigAl's I may have to go back to Flourish......:sad: 

Anyone no where to get the large bottles of either label, TMG or Aquacare Plant Nutrition?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> It is overcome by having seperate parts of the bottle for dosing. 2 caps, 2 chambers to prevent the phosphate and iron from oxidizing.


As far as I know, the two cap system is the same as on the TMG bottles and is just a system for dosing. You squeeze the bottle and a little chamber under one of the caps fills (depending on the bottle size this is either 5mls or 10mls) and then you turn the bottle and pour out that dose.

I don't think it actually separates two different products in the same bottle... or at least the "original" two cap TMG bottles did not do so.

And no, I still haven't found out how they keep the P and Fe from precipitating; maybe the P is not in the form of PO4?


----------



## ramsvella (Apr 24, 2005)

*Tropica Plant Substrate*

Does anybody have some reviews on the new Tropica Plant substrate. Is it effective on long term such as seachem's fluorite or the Carrib Sea's Eco- complete?

Thanks,

Regards,

Rams


----------



## LITTLE_FISH (Sep 7, 2005)

I called Big Al's this afternoon as I was trying to purchase my TMG and couldn't find it. But before I called I stumbled upon this thread so I had a vague idea of what was going on.

A rather knowledged gentleman on the phone explained the Tropica switch from TMG to all kinds of stuff, and he mentioned that it is not on the website because they have not yet received all of the products from the new line. He said this process should be completed this week and then it will be available.

The one thing that bothered me was that he mentioned that there are now 15, as in One Five, products available to supplement your tank with. I am not sure if he really meant 15 or was simply referring to a large number, but I for sure don't like the idea of switching from one product for my micros to multiple that I have to dose seperately.

Hope this helps,

Ingo


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I bought a 500ml bottle of Tropica Master Grow from Big Als a month ago and what arrived was the rebranded bottle, Tropica Plant Nutrition. It came in the same bottle with a different label - one of these bland high-tech simple light blue looking things. Passe if you ask me. Worse, the liquid was not the usual lively red - it was dull and I suspect had some sort of preciptate in it. The reason I do not use Flourish is to get away from the gunk that tends to settle out in those bottles. I must say, Tropica is a disappointment. And it does not come cheap either. Why fix it if it aint broke? Perhaps Tropica Master Grow was infringing a copyright and that's why they had to change the name. If they changed it at the behest of someone in their marketing team, that head should be lopped. Bring back the old TMG - or at least give us an explanation as to why this sudden change has been implemented.


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Since few days the whole Aquacare line has been avaible in Germany at www.aquaristic.net
This e-commerce site delivers also in the USA

Regards

Claudio


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

The bottle only has one section, and it contains also K2PO4 as P-source, while N comes from NH4NO3.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm really dissappointed Big Al's doesn't stock the TMG+ ; I was really looking forward to an all-in-one dose solution.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Good news: Big Al's does carry the 5-liter bottle of TMG now (re-labeled "plant nutrition")
Bad news: You may need to talk with a loan officer before buying it.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone's gotten any factual info on why Tropica changed this and the price hike?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

My guess (and only a guess)........

They changed the colorant and product label, left the forumla the same, and now they market it for 50% more. Just a guess, but it sounds about right.


----------



## ramsvella (Apr 24, 2005)

Here in Malta prices of the new Tropica range have increased significantly too when compared to the previous TMG  

Very disappointed that I will have to rely mostly on my diy ferts


----------

